# Measuring a goat for weight



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone try doing this? 
http://www.jackmauldin.com/Articles/our ... %20004.htm

I don't have a tape measure that is made for checking a goat, I want one, but don't want to pay the shipping fee <more than the measure costs!>, and can't find one locally. Eventually I will get one, but until then, if I can do this, then I don't mind the added work to get the results.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes that does work from what I hear.

but I dont see an illustration on how to measure. I can try scanning the picture from Sheep and Goat medicine that I have


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

cool,I may have to try that later. 
All I know is that those weight tapes they sell (measure around the girth & it says how much the goat should weigh on it) do not work for nigerians. 
I end up with our bathroom scale in the barn..weigh myself, then weigh me holding the goat & subtract the difference. Works great for juniors but some of those seniors get pretty heavy & there's probably no way I'd be strong enough to hold my herd sire.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The "math" equation works well....I used it for quite awhile til I got my hanging scale.

It's accurate enough to be within 10lbs of actual weight.

What you could do is to measure the kids using the math to get the weight and then stand on a bath scale and pick up the kid or have it handed to you, subtract the difference in the number to get an accurate kid weight and compare to the weight you got using the measuring method.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone, I think I am going to try this later today and see what I come up with. I do know that my goat kids are above a certain weight as a friend has the goat tape and checked them a month ago. I am estimating my 10 week old buckling at 35lbs. So it will be fun to see if this works and see how close... I can't wait to get the tape though, I just have to wait until early next month when I have the $$ to order a few other things and make that shipping charge worth it. I just can't see paying less than $5.00 for the tape and paying $6.00 to ship it LOL


----------

